# It's Kuala Lumpur!



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## KhApZ! (Jan 9, 2005)

I love my home country! ahh the feelin of nostalgia lool


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Stormy clouds over KLCC
by mattmarzuki


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## rgen (Jan 3, 2005)

howjimaru said:


> very nice pix, i have a few questions
> 
> what's with the dominance of proton cars? i saw them in the pictures
> do malayians really like their naitonal company?
> also, are the signs all in english or malaysian? what do the people there mostly speak?


well about the proton cars, what can i say is that the government had actually imposed a very high tax on imported cars which make their price 300% higher, it's because the government wanna protect the local car producers like Proton, produa and naza. that's why most malaysian use our local car coz it's cheaper. don't get me wrong, im not saying that our local car is less quality but it's just cheaper and about the signages, most of the road signs are in Malay (our national language), but you can find a lot of shops' signs are in english or both or plus mandarin. there are four main or major languages that being used in here namely malay(the most spoken), mandarin, tamil and english. english is our second languange and it's widely spoken in here. you will prolly find no probs being in malaysia particularly in big cities in term of communication.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by River Ko


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

BUMP nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Totally amazing!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mandarin swimming pool.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

NIce....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Pictures by me  (taken just last week!) :


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Not exactly 'today' ...the following pano is taken last year  :


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

The twins and the twins!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Luna Bar
Located at the top floor (35th floor) of the Pan Regency Hotel which is located at Menara Pan Global.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Nazrey for posting KL photos!. Indeed it looks like nice and modern city!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by innusa


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Maju junction shopping centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PTT skybridge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Matthew Willmott-Sharp of railpictures.net


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

nazrey said:


>


very modern!!
can't tell, why I love this shot.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLIA ekspres










Satays over hot charcoals
Grilled to perfection!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

KL is one of the futuristic looking cities in the world indeed
and very cool shots
thanks


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Westin Hotel


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Andy Lim


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

to add...did you see anyone complainin??


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Budget Taxi in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Krajišnik (Jun 23, 2006)

really nice city!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Titiwangsa Lake




























KL Sentral Station










Waiting for the next rail...










Tracey waiting at Stasen KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ^tamago^


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

KL so modern! Must really visit the city again.......


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks fantastic, I'll have to visit Petronas one of these days.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MidValley City 
by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL convention center @ KLCC










by tuck hoh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL CAT


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ^tamago^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Central railway station


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by xtaros


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

China town
Petaling Street


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLCC


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Central Railway Station
by nickywkd


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New LV storefront of Starhill @ Bukit Bintang
by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Bintang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by vietnamoo7


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

Wonderful city, will be there in a few days, can't wait!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

China town in KL


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLCC DANCING FOUNTAIN


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL convention centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that twin tower shows up in almost every picture.lol


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by aloysiousroy


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by johaidi_idrus


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ OMG!! Thats awesome.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

^^ Excellent.


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

KL is GORGEOUS as usual :cheers2:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Convention Center
by tortolo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by travellator


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

:eek2: i love KL!!! wish to visit this city someday!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool city , very impressive ! Love to visit it again one day !


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

See my comment on page 10. :sly:


----------

